# Sanding Something "Perfectly" Flat



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

I have noticed when sanding the bottoms of the bandsaw boxes that I have been making that the corners of the square block are always sanded back slightly more than the rest of the block making the surface unflat. So far it has not had an impact on my designs because the corners get cut off after I have glued the bottom back on. I have been using a standard flat sanding block with paper wrapped tightly around it trying to make sure that the pressure is always even so that the block does not tip.

Is there something I can do to eliminate/reduce this?


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

depending on the size of your box, you can use self sticking sandpaper on your tablesaw top, then rub the box bottom back and forth on that to get a flat bottom.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I am with depictureboy. Using a sanding block in your hand is very difficult to keep flat. Putting the paper on the table top or other flat surface and taking the box to the paper works much better. Not only can you keep the box level but it's easier to apply consistent pressure as you move the wood across the paper. I generally use a piece of 3/4 mdf and some spray adhesive. (Don't use carpet tape to hold the paper down as the tape creates a crease in the paper defeating the flatness of the mdf.)


----------

